# Squat house resources.



## Rob (Sep 25, 2015)

Me and my wife are looking to PURCHASE a building (squat) on the cheap-side. We've heard of the rights being sold for $500-. Does anyone know websites that we could check, numbers to call or any procedures we can take to find our very own shithole?


----------



## warlo (Sep 25, 2015)

buying a squat? seriously? why would you ever give money for that? I mean, just squat, its the same you want to do except its cheaper.


----------



## veggiekitten (Sep 25, 2015)

warlo said:


> buying a squat? seriously? why would you ever give money for that? I mean, just squat, its the same you want to do except its cheaper.


when we were out traveling, we had decided we wanted to own our own squat so no authority could fuck with us for trespassing ever again and we were free to lock it up when we felt the need to. We are currently renting an apartment & due for a baby in February. Our plan is either to buy a bus & convert it to travel/live in while we find somewhere to purchase land and build our own property. We are also still considering buying an old abandoned place for cheap and are looking for any advice/resources on that subject. I don't plan to just straight up squat anymore because we'll have a kid, we need somewhere to live where the law won't fuck with us & we can keep it under our control. We thought about buying a trailer, i guess that's another option. We just don't have much of an income, we're doing odd jobs, working few hours here and there & panhandling. Squats are cheap, i've met a few travelers who own squats. It's an option of ours so we're just looking for any advice.


----------



## warlo (Sep 25, 2015)

ahh ok. I think the problem here is that you dont know the definition of a squat. 

verb (used without object), squatted or squat, squatting
to settle on or occupy property, especially otherwise unoccupied property, without any title, right, or payment of rent.


So, what you want is to buy an old building, since buying a squat would mean to end its status of squat. Sounds like squat means old building to you.


----------



## veggiekitten (Sep 25, 2015)

warlo said:


> ahh ok. I think the problem here is that you dont know the definition of a squat.
> 
> verb (used without object), squatted or squat, squatting
> to settle on or occupy property, especially otherwise unoccupied property, without any title, right, or payment of rent.
> ...


 well okay, lack of the right word confused you. however, the reason we used that word is because we were looking in to places that were ONCE a squat, but yes, purchasing it would end it's title as a "squat". So technically speaking, that was not the right word.


----------



## Bedheadred (Sep 25, 2015)

I honestly think you'd be better off buying a trailer, especially with a child and winter coming. I don't know where you plan on staying but if it's somewhere it's gonna be cold, you'll need an actual shelter. Otherwise, I would look into real estate listings for abandoned/condemned houses. Where I'm from, you can basically just drive around shitty neighborhoods and see the for sale signs on the houses, maybe try doing that as well.


----------



## angerisagift (Sep 25, 2015)

hmmmmmmm try the city of Detroit?????????


----------

